# sunday ferreting with my lad...



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Now i know this isnt slingshot related (i had it in my pocket!) ...

But as there is animal pics... i thought best i post it here..

Me and my son rhys...went with a couple of mates for a days ferreting...

We netted the first set up and moved on to net up the second...when we returned and entered the ferrets.... one got away out of a bolt hole and ran away down the woodblock...a second bolted into the net.

We moved on to net up the third burrow and then came back to the second to work the ferrets...

(Its good practice to net up= noise.... then leave it a while to settle down- hence why we netted up a few then came back to the first  ) ...

As we entered the ferrets into the second burrow... my mate noticed a hole that looked like it hadnt been netted up... then realised the net had been dragged into the hole... by a rabbit running INTO the burrow...

We call this a 'back netted rabbit'... and was probably the escapee from the first set.

We got 3 out of this and the next putting us on 7 rabbits.. with the last holes to go...

Onto the last burrow...one bolted nicely with the dog holding it for eddie to dispatch it... and then i heard the tell tale scream of a rabbit thats been gripped by the ferret... it was coming from a hole under a dry stone wall!...

So me and ross set about taking apart the wall... and eventually got the rabbit... with the ferret attached! ....

We put the wall back together...then heard another scream!... same hole as the last!!! ...

So we had to take the wall apart...again!... and got the tenth rabbit...

Called it a day and headed back to the car...

My lad really enjoys our ferreting trips... and is in bed now... shattered!... after telling his mum all about his day 

Cheers.

Lee


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Backnetted rabbit...


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Wow, I wish my dad was into hunting/slingshots 
Lucky son 

Is 10 rabbits in one day good?

I mean, I assume so. That would last a few meals


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That's good stuff man, I can only imagine how great a time he had with his old man! Thanks for sharing with us, B.P.R.! Enjoy your well earned dinner...I can almost taste it from here..


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey BPR ... you should adopt me!!! I am pretty cheap to feed, and always ready to go ferreting!!!! :wave:

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Beautiful pics as always; but even better eating.

Well done Sir.

Cheers Allan


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Woooooooooooow nice bag of bunny's looks like a great day out


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

that is so cool i did not know you could do that with ferrets teaching your son a good thing too some arts get lost over time hope he gets to pass it on.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I am 38 now and my dad has been gone for about 15 years, but I can remember the days when we went fishing(just he and I) together as clear as if they were yesterday. They are some of my most treasured memories even though there are many to choose from. The time spent with him like men( when I wasn't much older than your son), out together doing manly things, was a huge part of the friendship and father/son bond that we share. Over the last decade and a half, even though he is not physically here anymore, I carry him in my heart. He has a fishing rod in his hand and a smile on his face. 
These are the kind of memories that you craft on these outings with your son BPR. Thank you for sharing and letting me reminisce about another wonderful father such as yourself. My own. Today's world needs fathers as involved as you are. As involved as I strive to be with my own child. 
Sorry for getting sappy but your post is a touching one, so it is sort of your fault, lol.

Be well BPR,
SF


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

SmilingFury said:


> I am 38 now and my dad has been gone for about 15 years, but I can remember the days when we went fishing(just he and I) together as clear as if they were yesterday. They are some of my most treasured memories even though there are many to choose from. The time spent with him like men( when I wasn't much older than your son), out together doing manly things, was a huge part of the friendship and father/son bond that we share. Over the last decade and a half, even though he is not physically here anymore, I carry him in my heart. He has a fishing rod in his hand and a smile on his face.
> These are the kind of memories that you craft on these outings with your son BPR. Thank you for sharing and letting me reminisce about another wonderful father such as yourself. My own. Today's world needs fathers as involved as you are. As involved as I strive to be with my own child.
> Sorry for getting sappy but your post is a touching one, so it is sort of your fault, lol.
> Be well BPR,
> SF


Thankyoun for sharing that with is SF...

It was nice to read that


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

My son and I hunt rabbits, but not like this... Wish I had the ferrets top do this I know where several warrens are...


----------



## Mark Fleetwood (Jan 2, 2014)

I used to ge ferreting as a kid , hated netting in the woods , if we needed to dig them out there were all those roots ! much better netting them on more open ground , i used to carry a 410 for the second to bolt


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

I wonder what a couple hunting ferrets would cost in the US if I could find them...


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

I wonder if it's legal in oklahoma


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Mark Fleetwood said:


> I used to ge ferreting as a kid , hated netting in the woods , if we needed to dig them out there were all those roots ! much better netting them on more open ground , i used to carry a 410 for the second to bolt


Lots if ways to catch/kill them...

Your right about the woods and roots...

We either...just net them,.... or set the longnets outside the woods and have the dogs to hand...


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

I wonder if a handful of black cats down in the entrance and nets on entrances would work


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Aww how sweet! :blush:


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

cueball.tech said:


> I wonder if a handful of black cats down in the entrance and nets on entrances would work


Are you for real?


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

No it was a joke


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

And by black cats I meant fire crackers...


----------

